# Digital conversion kits



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have a Nikon F2 and an F3 . . with a whole slew of lenses . . anyone know if there is a digital conversion for these? . . Hate to just leave them in the closet


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

not that i know of - there was a plan to introduce a digital card which went in the place of file holder and across the rear of the camera - it was an excellent idea and went upto a few mbs before it was scraped 
Silicon Film (formerly known a E-film)
nolonger a link to the device 
but this is the forum discussion
Convert your 35mm film SLR to Digital! - Steve's Digicams Forums

i was hoping the same for my canon EOS5, EOS600 and a load of lenses - I recently took the plunge and purchased a new DSLR 

you should be able to use the lenses on a new DSLR body - depending on the lenses - not a nikon expert - I know all the Canon EF lenses work on DSLR bodies


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . my lenses are not A/F and do not work with the newer Nikons . . ( dammit )

I almost cry when I think of the money I have tied up in ancient technology!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Arrange the camera/lenses on a fairly prominent shelf somewhere and call them 'Veteran Ornaments' :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have some old Chinese and Russian cameras on a shelf . . guess they will have company.

The Russian one is a dead ringer for a Nikon F1 . .


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

depending on the focal length of lens you may get a few bob for them 
i had a look at ebay and quite a few sell 

or a conversion
Nikon CPU lens


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . no that I think of it, I had to have come of the lenses I bought for the F1 modified to work on the F3 . . worked a treat for 25 years! !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

many of the older SLR lenses are popular with indie videographers who like the softness and look given by these lenses. They also mostly shoot fully manual so that lack of autofocus is a non-issue and the ability to adjust aperture on the lens is a bonus - there are firms that offer a de-clicking service so that the changes in aperture can be more gradual and have no noise associated with it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I was always hoping for something like this for my Canon AE-1. But I thought old Nikon lens would still connect to the new DSLR bodies, but you just had to do everything manually, like an old body, unlike Canon that just did a clean break from the FL/FD lenses to EF. Am I wrong?

Shameless inquiry, I'm entering the digital photography world via micro four thirds because I will be able to use my old Canon glass via an adapter. They have a Nikon to mFT too, and I have no problem using old glass on my digital camera. So, I could give the glass a new, useful home... :winkgrin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Turned out I had a neice who is taking a photography class and I gave it all to her . .


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

always nice to see old gear going to someone who can put it to use and care for it - bonus that it's a relative too :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Good call. My brother did borrow mine for a class once, but I did get it back. I couldn't let it go, and I knew he'd never use it after the class was over.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish I got in to photography sooner so I would have old glass to try, but I really only started just before the DSLR explosion started ramping up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The deal is that she will look for someone interested in buying the stuff and return it to me after the class . . I reminded her that I know where she lives! !


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If the price is right...


----------

